# Looking at compact models...........



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone own, or has had ownership previously of a 92 Compact? I am extremely fond of the standard 92 model of pistols, but feel the standard size is a bit much for carry, so thinking of the compact model.


----------



## speed_kills (Sep 12, 2016)

I own one and I agree that the standard size seems a tad too big for a modern pistol. I can't say that the 92 compact is a real compact also as it is more like in between full size and typical compacts. 

But it sure is very pleasant to shoot as the additional bulk and non-tilting barrel design probably helps a bit.


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

I have both, the compact is only slightly easier to carry.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

fauxpa46 said:


> Anyone own, or has had ownership previously of a 92 Compact? I am extremely fond of the standard 92 model of pistols, but feel the standard size is a bit much for carry, so thinking of the compact model.


I think a lot would depend on you, not someone else. For example, when you claim to be "fond" of 92 model pistols, does that mean you are also proficient with them? Or, are they just sexy to you? I'm neither proficient nor fond of Beretta handguns. Like me, if you're not proficient with them, a larger handgun is much easier to train and learn how to become proficient than a smaller size. Moreover, a full size handgun can be carried if care is put into the methods.

Compact guns are the next down in size and only slightly easier to conceal, but correspondingly slightly harder to learn well. You're dealing with slightly lighter weight, slightly more recoil impulse, a somewhat shorter sight radius and sometimes a slightly poorer grip. These generally fall into the Glock 19 size weapons, another brand I'm neither fond nor proficient with. ;-)

Many people, including me, consider the subcompact handgun like a Smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm to be an optimum compromise for a conceal and carry firearm. I am fond and am proficient with this. This issue is it is likely to be even harder to master and become proficient with unless you are already good with larger handguns. It would have taken me considerably longer than it did to become comfortable and accurate with my shield had I not already been this way with full size handguns like 1911a 45s and various full sized revolvers. In fact, one of my most carried and concealed weapons from the 1970s and for twenty years was a full sized Sig P220 in 45 ACP. Another was a Model 19 Smith and Wesson 357 Magnum. It still took a few hundred rounds worth of practice and training before I was satisfied enough to make my Shield 9mm subcompact my full time carry gun.

That's why I say it's all about you and your experience levels. If you're already comfortable and proficient with that larger gun, go ahead and move smaller then become the same way with that size. I'd take it one step at a time. You could work your way all the way down to a Ruger LCP2 or Beretta Tomcat. ;-) I often suggest a person be able to keep the rounds on or close to a 4x6 inch notecard at 20 yards. That might be all the size you have for a lethal shot on a body armor wearing active shooter in many situations. When I go to the mall with my little Shield and two extra magazines, I have 25 chances for that hit, maybe to save my two grandchildren or yours.


----------

